

An open platform for publishing applications - stiff
http://www.stifflog.com/2009/11/24/an-open-platform-for-publishing-applications/

======
asnyder
There are plenty of solutions out there that solve this problem. Development
platforms such as NOLOH, Echo, Cappuccino, GWT, to name a few.

I hope he doesn't try to solve this without taking a look at what's already
out there.

------
raffi
We call these mobile agents. It's a fun paradigm for programming certain types
of systems / apps.

------
Raphael
Sounds like ChromeOS.

